# Fiberglass rods for decoy building



## Edwardshootgooses (May 9, 2014)

Any one know where I can buy some .250 dia fiberglass rods to rebuild my windsock decoys?
I need about 50 pieces 24" long
Thanks
Ed


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

https://goodwinds.com/


----------

